
Google’s Pixelbook could soon run Windows 10 - hammock
https://www.techradar.com/news/googles-pixelbook-could-soon-run-windows-10
======
dudus
There's a software called CrossOver that already allows one to install Windows
Software into ChromeOS.

[https://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover-
chromeos](https://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover-chromeos)

This seems like a better experience than running a full new OS. But I don't
know how well it works. Anyone have tried this?

~~~
bthrm
That’s just Wine.

------
shadoxx
There's an unavoidable redirect if you're using an adblocker. Can someone post
the text of the article?

~~~
Latteland
Search for "google pixelbook crossover" where someone from that team has a
little blog post example talking about it. Oh wait, I can post links on hacker
news :-)
[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/duboisj/2018/6/12/cr...](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/duboisj/2018/6/12/crossover-
in-a-linux-vm-on-a-google-pixelbook-a-walkthrough)

